# Has this topic of apps for the kindle itself died?



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Is anyone actually developing an app for the kindle device?

Seems like there was a lot of excitement when Amazon announced a developers package a while ago, but then nothing....


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

My impression is that there is some activity but a lot of it has been behind the scenes. Amazon has certainly been quiet about it as far as public announcements, although I believe they're working with the developers that they accepted into their beta program.

I have heard from one development group that is working on an app, and is awaiting Amazon's opening of the Kindle app store.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Harvey said:


> My impression is that there is some activity but a lot of it has been behind the scenes. Amazon has certainly been quiet about it as far as public announcements, although I believe they're working with the developers that they accepted into their beta program.
> 
> I have heard from one development group that is working on an app, and is awaiting Amazon's opening of the Kindle app store.


That's good to know! I was with Magenta, with no real word, I thought perhaps it was dead, or that it at least pushed way back. Nice to hear that someone out there has developed *something* besides our favorite hacks.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

What do you wanna bet we'll see apps implemented with the K3 later this year?


----------



## YankeeRider (Feb 12, 2010)

There's at least two apps available right now at the Amazon Kindle store- a couple of word games, and they are free!

I saw a news article about it and downloaded them. Haven't had much chance to play, though. I'm surprised I haven't seen anything here about them.

Jerry


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Anything anyone says about this is pure speculation. If Amazon follow their usual procedure with these things I doubt there'll be any real information about it until the official announcement that an Apps store is going live. They do tend to play their cards close to their chest.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

YankeeRider said:


> There's at least two apps available right now at the Amazon Kindle store- a couple of word games, and they are free!
> 
> I saw a news article about it and downloaded them. Haven't had much chance to play, though. I'm surprised I haven't seen anything here about them.
> 
> Jerry


There is a thread somewhere on KB about the two latest games - but there have been other Kindle games available for quite some time. I think the apps most people are concerned about are things that will obviate the use of hacks etc. and bring more functionality to the Kindle.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Hate to say it, but with the lower cost (that is, not iThing cost) of Android tablets there may not be much development for a black/white environment. I would imagine most effort will be going into something that has a wider customer base.


----------



## Daniel Fearon (Jan 30, 2013)

There are still a fair number released each month -- try the "Last 30 days" link under one of the games categories. I just released one myself, in fact.


----------



## twobob (Jan 4, 2013)

Daniel Fearon said:


> There are still a fair number released each month -- try the "Last 30 days" link under one of the games categories. I just released one myself, in fact.


Love to...

Kindle titles are available for UK customers on Amazon.co.uk. 
Continue shopping on the Kindle Store at Amazon.co.uk.



Your search "Jungle Juice" did not match any products in: Kindle Store.. *sigh*


----------



## Daniel Fearon (Jan 30, 2013)

And I'd love to sell it to you, but unfortunately games/active content titles are officially unavailable outside the US . I'm not actually sure why, as I'd guess the majority of developers would appreciate a larger audience. Perhaps it'll change later (though it's been a while now since the first titles were released).


----------



## aimee11 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hmm, there are many free apps and games for Kindle available,, such as this cool one: http://www.aneesoft.com/tutorials/tablet/free-kindle-fire-apps.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

aimee11 said:


> Hmm, there are many free apps and games for Kindle available,, such as this cool one: http://www.aneesoft.com/tutorials/tablet/free-kindle-fire-apps.html


Except that appears to be apps for the Kindle Fire. This board was started pre-Fire when there was beginning to be developed 'active' content for eInk kindles -- mostly puzzles and word games.

I do think the demand for that sort of thing has dropped with the advent of the Fire.


----------

